# [OT] Come diventare sysadmin?

## diego_82

Salve a tutti. Ecco la domanda del secolo. Ho esperienza nella gestione di piccoli ambienti di lavoro (20-30 client e quache server); ora, io so che questa cosa mi piace, apprezzo l'idea di avere il potere su qualcosa   :Very Happy: 

Mi piacerebbe aumentare le mie conoscenze ed esperienze per fare il sysadmin. Avete qualche suggerimento?

----------

## LastHope

[Molto OT] Io ti consiglierei di leggerti cosa significa psicologicamente diventare sysadmin[/Molto OT]

Per il resto...secondo me google+esperienza son probabilmente la scuola migliore (ma non sono sysadmin, quindi non so realmente consigliarti  :Smile: , sorry  :Sad: )

----------

## diego_82

 *LastHope wrote:*   

> [Molto OT] Io ti consiglierei di leggerti cosa significa psicologicamente diventare sysadmin[/Molto OT]
> 
> Per il resto...secondo me google+esperienza son probabilmente la scuola migliore (ma non sono sysadmin, quindi non so realmente consigliarti , sorry )

 

Conosco molto bene le storie della sala macchina   :Very Happy: 

Il fatto è, come posso fare per aumentare la mia esperienza? Anche se mi do da fare su macchine virtuali & co, non penso che sia paragonabile al lavorare su server veri.

----------

## 102376

intanto trova un azienda che ti assuma, inizia a farti un po' di gavetta, magari fai l'aiuto di qualche sistemista. e poi magari dopo un po' anni cerchi un posto come sysadmin.

non pensare che andrai a guadagnare i migliardi.

----------

## diego_82

 *zocram wrote:*   

> intanto trova un azienda che ti assuma, inizia a farti un po' di gavetta, magari fai l'aiuto di qualche sistemista. e poi magari dopo un po' anni cerchi un posto come sysadmin.
> 
> non pensare che andrai a guadagnare i migliardi.

 

Non credo di guadagnare miliardi, voglio solo aumentare le mie conoscenze e le mie competenze   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kernel78

Puoi cercare di prendere qualche certificazione.

----------

## diego_82

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Puoi cercare di prendere qualche certificazione.

 

Del tipo? Quali sono quelle più accreditate, quali sono delle ciofeche?

----------

## comio

 *diego_82 wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Puoi cercare di prendere qualche certificazione. 
> 
> Del tipo? Quali sono quelle più accreditate, quali sono delle ciofeche?

 

CISCO, Checkpoint, HP, ... e Microsoft (lo so che è eresia...).

----------

## Kernel78

Aggiungo anche LPI

----------

## djinnZ

Dunque, polemiche a parte, un buon modo per non farsi fregare (ne ho già viste e sentite a sufficienza) è indagare ed informarsi.

Da qualche tempo a questa parte stanno apparendo offerte di lavoro capziose che guarda caso richiedo una specifica certificazione, la cui formazione o la valutazione, guarda caso, è offerta dall'ipotetico datore di lavoro o da entità a lui direttamente collegate.

Può anche essere parte del gioco ma una buona discriminante è verificare se la certificazione è condizio sine qua non, titolo di preferenza o se arrivano proposte indecenti del tipo "puoi iniziare a lavorare e certificarti nel frattempo".

Alcune di queste sono delle autentiche truffe in cui ti fanno anticipare più o meno il costo del tuo stipendio ed appena ha finito il lavoro e ti sei certificato ti mandano via.

Ovviamente c'è anche gente più seria che si limita a sfuttarti un pò facendoti di fatto lavorare aggratisse in cambio della certificazione, e gente perbene. Però i furbi ci sono.

Evito di raccontarle per ovvi motivi ma certe sono autentiche storie dell'orrore. Quindi attento.

Come riferimenti quoto quanto detto sopra.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Beh imparare cose nuove non fa mai male e allarga la mente.

In ambito linux ci sono 2 noti vendor che offrono il loro percorso di certificazione che è vendibile presso i clienti. E poi c'è la certificazione proposta dal linux professional institute che è indipendente dal vendor.

E' un pezzo di carta, puoi farli anche tutti. Ciò però non farà d te un sysadmin. L'esperienza e l' arte diplomazia faranno di te un sysadmin.

----------

## diego_82

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Ciò però non farà d te un sysadmin. L'esperienza e l' arte diplomazia faranno di te un sysadmin.

 

E torniamo alla questione iniziale, come posso fare esperienza? Su cosa devo studiare?

Grazie. Diego.

----------

## federico

L'esperienza di solito si fa lavorando, la pazienza e l'arte della contrattazione con clienti e colleghi si apprende col tempo, e io ho studiato un po' a scuola, un po' sui libri e manuali delle cose che piu' mi incuriosivano, poi man e howto aiutano spesso  :Smile: 

Federico

----------

## Peach

 *federico wrote:*   

> L'esperienza di solito si fa lavorando, la pazienza e l'arte della contrattazione con clienti e colleghi si apprende col tempo, e io ho studiato un po' a scuola, un po' sui libri e manuali delle cose che piu' mi incuriosivano, poi man e howto aiutano spesso  

 

Non posso che quotare.

Aggiungo pure che a detta di molti le varie certificazioni non servono  granche'. Tanto meno per imparare. Al massimo ti possono dare qualche chance in piu' in fase di assunzione. Ma poi, se l'azienda e' seria, guarda piu' alle esperienze fatte che ai pezzi di carta. Almeno...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Puoi cercare di prendere qualche certificazione.

 

le certificazioni non ti servono a niente. sono il trionfo dell'ipocrisia: quelle che portano la gente a fare discorsi del tipo "io sono migliore degli altri perché sono certificato".

quello che deve essere valutato al momento dell'assunzione è l'esperienza, l'elasticità mentale, la cultura nel settore di interesse, e la capacità di risolvere problemi. non è per niente detto che una persona che ha ottenuto una qualsiasi certificazione sia in grado di avere queste caratteristiche. chiunque abbia lavorato avrà sicuramente visto innumerevoli esempi che convalidano questa tesi.

@diego_82:

vuoi fare esperienza? datti da fare. lavora. l'esperienza vale più di qualsiasi altra cosa, e l'esperienza non si fa leggendo riviste o ottenendo pezzi di carta.

----------

## diego_82

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @diego_82:
> 
> vuoi fare esperienza? datti da fare. lavora. l'esperienza vale più di qualsiasi altra cosa, e l'esperienza non si fa leggendo riviste o ottenendo pezzi di carta.

 

Si, ma nessuno vuole assumere uno che non ha esperienza sul campo, è come un circolo vizioso..

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *diego_82 wrote:*   

> Si, ma nessuno vuole assumere uno che non ha esperienza sul campo, è come un circolo vizioso..

 

non è vero.

scusa, ma chi oggi "sa", avrà pur iniziato da qualche parte. l'esperienza non nasce in modo innato nelle persone

il sistemista (termine migliore di sysadmin, che non vuol dire molto) deve anche sapersi vendere. questo è il primo passo.

ovviamente se poi c'è anche dietro un titolo di studio appropriato è un forte incentivo...

----------

## Kernel78

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Puoi cercare di prendere qualche certificazione. 
> 
> le certificazioni non ti servono a niente. sono il trionfo dell'ipocrisia: quelle che portano la gente a fare discorsi del tipo "io sono migliore degli altri perché sono certificato".
> 
> 

 

Non è il pezzo di carta in se a renderti migliora ma esserci arrivato di ha fatto passare davanti a varie opportunità di imparare, se uno le sfrutta o meno sono affari suoi ma è innegabile che almeno hai delle possibilità in più rispetto all'autodidatta.

Quello che dici tu è valido per ogni pezzo di carta, diploma, laurea o certificazione. Nel mio lavoro mi sono trovato a umiliare ingegneri tronfi e pomposi (ammetto di averlo fatto con un certo gusto) durante riunioni con direttori sanitari e io ho soltanto la terza media come pezzo di carta (a ben vedere ho anche il congedo  :Laughing:  ).

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Nel mio lavoro mi sono trovato a umiliare ingegneri tronfi e pomposi (ammetto di averlo fatto con un certo gusto) durante riunioni con direttori sanitari e io ho soltanto la terza media come pezzo di carta (a ben vedere ho anche il congedo  ).

 

ed è proprio qui che volevo si arrivasse.

la carta va bene per fare barchette e aeroplanini. è l'esperienza che conta, e l'esperienza uno se la può fare come meglio crede: anche arrangiandosi a casa e sperimentando sulla sua pelle, se serve

----------

## Kernel78

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Nel mio lavoro mi sono trovato a umiliare ingegneri tronfi e pomposi (ammetto di averlo fatto con un certo gusto) durante riunioni con direttori sanitari e io ho soltanto la terza media come pezzo di carta (a ben vedere ho anche il congedo  ). 
> 
> ed è proprio qui che volevo si arrivasse.
> 
> la carta va bene per fare barchette e aeroplanini. è l'esperienza che conta, e l'esperienza uno se la può fare come meglio crede: anche arrangiandosi a casa e sperimentando sulla sua pelle, se serve

 

Io non suggerivo le certificazioni come punto di arrivo (pensi che uno con la terza media dia molta importanza alla carta ?) bensì come percorso.

Faccio un esempio banale, quando mi stavo preparando per passare il primo esame della LPI ho scoperto l'esistenza del comando tee, prima non lo conoscevo nemmeno non ostante usassi linux già da diversi anni e adesso che l'ho scoperto lo uso moltissimo.

La certificazione può non essermi assolutamente utile ai fini pratici ma prepararmi per essa mi ha aiutato a focalizzare alcune cose che non conoscevo o non avevo approfondito a dovere.

Ricordati poi che, per quanto io e te possiamo concordare, nel mondo del lavoro purtroppo l'abito fa il monaco e titoli di studio e certificazioni hanno un loro peso e sono un buon biglietto da visita (per quanto mi secchi ammetterlo).

----------

## cloc3

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io non suggerivo le certificazioni come punto di arrivo,..., bensì come percorso.
> 
> 

 

questo è un discorso molto serio.

ti è stata utile la LPI?

----------

## Kernel78

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   
> 
> Io non suggerivo le certificazioni come punto di arrivo,..., bensì come percorso.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Al momento ho trovato il tempo per dare solo uno dei due esami necessari per prendere la LPI e al momento non lavoro come sistemista ma sono assunto come programmatore (anche se il responsabile della rete interna viene spesso a consultarmi dopo che gli ho spiegato alcune cose  :Wink:  ).

A livello personale mi è venuto utile prepararmi per l'esame, ho scoperto cose che prima non conoscevo, approfondito argomenti e all'esame ho conosciuto diversi ragazzi con cui ho auto modo di confrontarmi, un bilancio più che positivo.

Adesso cerco disperatamente di trovare il tempo per dare anche l'altro esame ma tra il lavoro e la moglie gravida ho oggettivamente poco tempo, troppo poco  :Sad: 

----------

## edux

Sono d'accordo che le certificazioni servono, come percorso personale di formazione.

Perchè da autodidatta si può imparare molto, ma ci saranno sicuramente delle questioni che non si affronteranno mai, e una certificazione ti costringe a prestare attenzione anche a queste, quindi la tua esperienza e competenza aumentano.

E' vero però che poi le aziende (serie) non ti assumono perchè hai il pezzo di carta o 110 e lode alla laurea, ma perchè hai esperienza e ti dimostri sveglio e capace.

----------

## Xet

io riporto la mia esperienza:

finisco il liceo scientifico, mi iscrivo a fisica, faccio due anni (per essere sicuro che non mi piacesse) poi passo a informatica ma non ho il tempo di finire il primo anno che un mio amico mi chiama a lavorare con lui per una ditta che produce e gestisce webradio come "tuttofare" (aka un insieme di sistemista , programmatore e fonico)...ora sono finito a progettare siti internet in lamp e sto valutanto la possibilità di trasferirmi all'altro capo del norditalia per andare a lavorare come sviluppatore (di soft non melgio definito) con altri miei "amichetti virtuali" (non molto virtuali dato che ci conosciamo di persona da anni ormai).

sintesi del discorso:

non contano le tue capacità e le tue qualifiche se ha delle conoscenze importanti.

p.s. io non sono uno scalatore sociale, nè un "paraculato cronico"... ma purtroppo mi devo adeguare a questa realtà.

cmq anche io ho umiliato fior fiore di ingenieri che non riuscivano a installare il sp2 e che erano convinti dell'impossibilità di alcune "cosette"...

ma ho anche conosciuto ingenieri cui io non son degno di sciogliere i sandali... non è giusto generalizzare...nemmeno quando la statistica lo consentirebbe.

per la domanda "come faccio ad imparare di più" la risposta (imho) è: cerca chi ti può assumere e risolvigli tutti i problemi che hanno in campo IT  :Smile: 

- invia il curriculum a tutte le aziende che hai modo di conoscere... 

- non ti porre mai limiti o non pensare mai che la data azienda non abbia bisogno di te...

- pensa sempre di essere il migliore e venditi come tale.

- non ti chiedere se le 3 cose prima sono eticamente giuste o meno  :Razz: 

----------

## gutter

 *diego_82 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi piacerebbe aumentare le mie conoscenze ed esperienze per fare il sysadmin. Avete qualche suggerimento?

 

Perché vuoi farti del male?!?!

----------

## diego_82

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *diego_82 wrote:*   
> 
> Mi piacerebbe aumentare le mie conoscenze ed esperienze per fare il sysadmin. Avete qualche suggerimento? 
> 
> Perché vuoi farti del male?!?!

 

Ehehehehe, sono masochista!

Comunque, grazie a tutti per i consigli, sono contento di questa discussione e degli spunti che ne stanno uscendo. Gentoo è anche questo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *diego_82 wrote:*   

> Si, ma nessuno vuole assumere uno che non ha esperienza sul campo, è come un circolo vizioso..

 

Guarda che è normale... vale pure quando un mio cliente vuole assumere un manovale/commessa-o/segretaria soprammobile, figurarsi poi un sysadm.

Di norma l'assunzione segue senpre lo stesso iter (scartando imbecilli, improvvisati e malversati in genere, ovviamente):

- Non so fino a che punto ci serve la tua collaborazione

- Mi sembri sovraqualificato / Vedo che non hai grande esperienza

- ti faremo sapere.

Poi si verifica la raccomandazione (c'è anche chi scarta i raccomandati, raro ma capita) e si decide.

L'idea del sentirsi dire "posso dirle che lei fa per noi, è assunto" è folle più che irrealistica, è anche un modo per vedere fino a che punto il candidato è interessato al lavoro.

Se assumono il primo che capita o hanno intenzione di fargli fare un poco di gavetta (leggi sfuttarlo sino allo sfinimento) o sono con le pezze ai piedi perchè nessuno, più scafato, vuol lavorare per loro. Se assumono solo in base alla raccomandazione gli serve un fattorino che sappia reinstallare windozz e quindi non è una esperienza da valutare se non per poter aggiungere "incarico di sysadm per..." sul curriculum.

Ormai si sono fatti tutti più furbi e molti cercano indirettamente di verificare se non hanno davanti un piantagrane che gli faccia sforare il limite delle 236 ore in breve tempo. Non ti dimenticare che la questione "orario di lavoro" parlando di addetti alla manutenzione o problem solving è molto delicata, non tanto per il costo dello straordinario ma per le compilcazioni e le assunzioni obbligatorie che potrebbe comportare.

Consiglio "extra": se ti rivolgi a piccole (per numero dipendenti della specifica persona giuridica) aziende e ti propondono una collaborazione, verifica se sono a 14 unità. In tal caso è inutile che ti fai illusioni, non sarai mai assunto, perchè prima devono trovare un disabile ed assumere lui, per poter assumere te.

@Xet

Quanto a certi "ingenieri" mi sono trovato il tipo che mi aveva chiesto il disciplinare da mettere sulla pagina web della ditta (solo perchè aveva letto un articolo su "le ore", come lo chiamo io, che ne parlava, dicendo che _non era valida_ la sola disponibilità internet) e quindi gli mando un file xhtml, pensando di rendergli facile metterlo direttamente sul sito.

Arriva una verifica e la sanzione perchè il disciplinare non è affisso, non è stato consegnato e quello sul sito è inammissibile. A quel punto mi dice che visto che gli avevo mandato un file in formato "propietario" e non potendolo convertire aveva preso il documento da internet (il mitico semi-illecito disciplinare di quella nota catena di fast food) dal sito del sindacato (con il solito tono saputo come a sottointendere che fosse più affidabile dell'opinione di un professionista) ed io non potevo discutere l'opinione degli esperti di 24h, così come il verificatore che evidentemente non era aggiornato in materia.

Ancora oggi mi chiedo cosa avrei potuto rispondere invece di scoppiare a ridere guardando l'espressione gelida ed interdetta dell'ispettore, che si stava evidentemente chiedendo se assecondare e chiamare il più vicino centro di igiene mentale o meno.

Il punto è che in genere a parte le certificazioni (cisco+ms, un classico), la laurea (ing. informatica, altrettanto classica) etc. (aveva lavorato per una società di consulenza per la certificazione di qualità, nientemeno, altrettanto classico) se uno è imbecille resta sempre tale. E se una azienda usa simili soggetti o non gli serve a nulla l'IT (come era il caso, a parte una mezza contabilità ed il word i pc servivano solo ad occupare sempre spenti mezza scrivania e per attaccare santini e scudetti al monitor) se non come costo da gonfiare o si sta prepardo a fallire o tutt'e due(come è stato).

----------

## federico

In generale, la storia sugli ingegneri e' un po' ridicola, in qualsiasi lavoro c'e' gente capace e gente rincoglionita, non vedo perche' generalizzare. Non faccio comunque parte della categoria... In particolare anche tra gli amministratori di sistema c'e' chi si vanta in modo allucinante e poi a conti fatti e' uno che legge "tutto pc ok" (nome di fantasia) e non capisce un cavolo se non glielo ha gia' fatto vedere qualcuno, e poi lo spaccia per suo...

Per la questione dell'esperienza, io consiglio di sparare alto, tanto anche chi ricerca un dipendente spara sempre alto con le richieste, non so se avete mai visto quelli che cercano una "figura di sistemista windows e unix, conoscenza di c, c++ c# .net java, conoscenza di db mysql e oracle, 3 anni di esperienza e max 25 anni" ... Paga media immagino 800 euro al mese... ecco io a fronte di tutto questo sparo alto, poi mi organizzo  :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *federico wrote:*   

> In generale, la storia sugli ingegneri e' un po' ridicola, in qualsiasi lavoro c'e' gente capace e gente rincoglionita, non vedo perche' generalizzare.

 

non confondiamo: una cosa è un ingegnere (significato sul vocabolario) altra un "ingeniere" (notare le virgolette e la storpiatura, intenzionale), così come come una cosa è un tecnico (sempre da dizionario) ed altra il "tekniko" o "tennico" secondo la pronuncia e l'ignoranza del soggetto.

Quel che volevo evidenziare è l'atteggiamento dell'imbecille medio che è sempre lo stesso e le modalità di disastro a lungo e breve termine, che sono sempre le stesse ed influenzano il mercato negativamente (il soggeto in questione poi arrivò a decidere delle assunzioni, senza capire un cavolo della materia).

Ed anche che le università riescono a vomitare gente assolutamente inadeguata, preparata solo a superare esami ma non a lavorare. Conosco un tizio laureato in "iformatika" che non ha mai acceso un computer ed è diventato "economista", con quali risultati in entrambi i campi...

non è l'esser laureati o meno ma il mettere l'accento sul titolo (od anche sull'assenza dello stesso, mai capitato? Ach, fortunellen) che identifica l'idiota in genere.

Perchè mi prendete sempre alla lettera?   :Evil or Very Mad:   Eppure la mia firma è chiara.  :Confused:  Il contenuto è serio ma il tono mai. 

 *federico wrote:*   

> tanto anche chi ricerca un dipendente spara sempre alto con le richieste, non so se avete mai visto quelli che cercano una "figura di sistemista windows e unix, conoscenza di c, c++ c# .net java, conoscenza di db mysql e oracle, 3 anni di esperienza e max 25 anni" ... Paga media immagino 800 euro al mese...

 

vedendola anche dall'altra parte della barricata va detto che è la reazione normale alle bestie che ti capitano davanti.

Mettiamo che hai una aziendina che si occupa di trasporti e ti serve qualcuno che oltre ad installare il software e fare manutenzione hardware (del genere capire che una scheda è rotta e sostituirla, niente di più) sia capace di predisporti qualche formulario e qualche report personalizzato che ti capiterà sempre.

Non è una pretesa eccessiva, mi pare, ma di certo non è qualcosa che ci si può inventare, se ti limiti a scrivere "sistemista/responsabile hardware per rete pc con conoscenze di automazione office, stipendio 1000 euro, 6 ore al giorno" (che è la realtà) cosa pensi che ti arriva? (a parte i disperati iperqualificati, in fuga da qualche mercante di carne)

La ho vissuta da consulente, quindi dalla parte di chi deve assumere, ma non ho voluto partecipare alla selezione perchè sapevo già come andava a finire, visto che il titolare non aveva voluto ascoltare il consiglio di "sparare alto nelle richieste e basso nel prezzo".

Il primo è durato tre mesi, tipico idiota buono solo a tampinare le impiegate e pensare alla squadra di calcio. Non ha fatto danni ma non ha prodotto assolutamente niente se non un codice di circa 1500 linee solo per una macro di input ad un documento (doveva solo prendere i dati ed inserirli formattati, basta) ed un conto spaventoso presso il fornitore hw visto che appena un pc creava problemi minimi andava cambiato.

L'unica preparazione che aveva era una immensa eperienza in videogiochi e crack in virtù della quale si era guadagnato le simpatie di tutti (ed anche del titolare finchè io e l'avvocato non gli abbiamo spiegato cosa gli sarebbe accaduto se la guardia di finanza faceva una visita). Inutile dire che arrivava quando gli faceva comodo ma che era capace di farsi segnare la mezz'ora (se non i cinque minuti) di straordinario. Oggi lavora in un discount, settore informatica e cellulari e secondo me al banco macelleria c'è gente molto più qualificata (e che in più sa fare anche il proprio, di lavoro).

Secondo tentativo arriva un ragazzo molto capace che inizia a lavorare, ripulisce i pc, imposta un modello serio di accessi e password, rivede tutto l'hardware, arriva sempre quando gli pare ma non scatta fuori come un centometrista alle cinque e 3 secondi ma... Se ne va via da un giorno all'altro, rendendosi irreperibile, lasciando tutti i pc bloccati con password nota solo a lui. Evidente che non aveva bisogno di lavorare (come poi ho saputo).

A questo punto il tizio capisce che è il caso di alzare il tiro e ci aggiunge di tutto e di più (compreso il mitico certificato SAP che non so ancora cosa potesse entrarci in una dittarella di quel tipo ma... era partito per la tangente).

Terzo tentativo non è che fosse del tutto incapace ma... se anche doveva cambiare il tooner chiamava l'assistenza perchè non gli competeva, mica era un meccanico. Licenziamento e vertenza, nenche a dirlo. Fortemente raccomandato, casomai voleste dubitarne.

Finalmente il tizio si arrende e scrive part time 600 euro equlcosa di simile a quello che ha detto federico.

Studente fuori corso che vuole inziare a lavorare per necessità di soldi, non c'è mai, capace anche di presentarsi alle cinque del pomeriggio a lavorare, ma funziona tutto e non rompe le tasche fino a che non è arrivato il cretino di cui prima ed ha pensato bene di migrare (altrimenti era in arrivo l'aumento). E finisce la telenovela.

Solo che nel frattempo nell'azienda vicina hanno sentito ed hanno assunto un povero cristo nelle medesime condizioni allo stesso stipendio ma gli va bene se lavora "solo" 9 ore al giorno e fa pure il fattorino, si occupa della manutenzione di tutte le attrezzature etc. e mi gioco la testa che appena prova a chiedere una tregua lo sbattono fuori.

Delle quattro tipologie il 70% di quelli che si presenta rientra nelle prime tre ed il rimanente 30% senza averne colpa ne fa le spese, con gli interessi, sistematicamente, visto che chissà per quale motivo arriva sempre dopo, mai prima.

Identiche vicissitudini per l'assunzione di un meccanico (vero meccanico, non fesso per cambiare l'olio), non vi dico le tragedie per l'ingegnere (vero ingegnere, non laureato tale) e la sostituzione del contabile (mi mancano le parole).

L'unica cosa è che la direzione, vista l'esperienza precedente, è sempre partita prevenuta a suon di offerte miserabili e richieste eccessive, ed i risultati sono stati adeguati.

Non è il sysadmin ma qualsiasi posto di lavoro non da automa e non facilmente rimpiazzabile ad essere in questa situazione, ormai.

Da una parte l'offerta che o tende a fregare o è scottata dalle esperenze negative (quasi sempre tutte e due) dall'altra un mercato inquinato dai furbetti e di mezzo leggi ambigue ed inconsistenti e loschi figuri che ne approfittano, dalla truffa al mercato di schiavitù salariate, e chi ne fa le spese è sempre quello che vorrebbe solo lavorare.

Tipico metodo: assunzione a termine, riassunzione a minore compenso sempre a termine, riassunzione ad orario maggiorato con promessa di miglioramento, dopo un paio d'anni nei quali azzera i risparmi il pollo è cotto e pronto ad accettare di tutto e per un compenso da badante.

Purtroppo se l'offerta è decente si presenta un fiume di imbecilli se è ignobile (per trovare solo gente che voglia lavorare ma anche per vedere se c'è qualcuno da sfruttare) alla fine il mercato si orienta sempre più verso il basso e c'è chi ci marcia.

Aggiungi che molti responsabili del personale rientrano nella categoria dell'"ingeniere" del mio post precedente (ovvero, non è materia loro e sanno solo cercare di tagliare gli stipendi senza criterio) ed hai il quadro, infelice, della situazione.

Poi ci sono i casi di figura di sysadmin di nuova istituzione che vanno affrontati solo se si è già altamente esperti "paraculati cronici" perchè di sicuro ci si va scontrare con il dipendente che se ne occupava alla buona etc.

E non è vero che se si piantano grane il passato non spunta fuori al momento meno opportuno. Non pare ma le voci girano.

Non voglio scoraggiare nessuno, ovviamente, solo mettere bene in guardia.

----------

## codadilupo

di' pure tutto quello vuoi. Resta un solo fatto: un padrone è quella persona che prima ti ha portato via il lavoro per poi rivendertelo al costo delle ore della tua vita. Trova il 70% di imbecilli ? Se li merita.

Coda

----------

## makoomba

non è certo questo il luogo adatto ad affrontare la problematica del "lavoro", 

ancora meno nei termini in cui si potrebbe evolvere ulteriormente la discussione.

----------

## federico

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> di' pure tutto quello vuoi. Resta un solo fatto: un padrone è quella persona che prima ti ha portato via il lavoro per poi rivendertelo al costo delle ore della tua vita. Trova il 70% di imbecilli ? Se li merita.
> 
> Coda

 

Ti amo quando dici cosi  :Smile: 

----------

